# How can I return my defective iphone?



## zoomzoom (Feb 21, 2006)

I have an Iphone that was purchased two weeks ago for $600.00. 

The problem with this phone is the volume on the external speaker. Speaker phone is absolutely useless. I cant hear any sound when watching videos from youtube or music from the ipod. Sound was adequate when i first purchased it. Then it gradually started lowering. Sound does come through the speaker but very faintly. 

I called Apple's tech support and they basically said they cant do anything for me because the phone seemed to be unlocked. They suspected that the phone was unlocked because an AT&T Sim card is needed to get into it. Plus, I couldn't provide them with an AT&T phone number.

Do you guys think i have a firmware or hardware issue?

If it is a hardware problem then how can I send the phone back to Apple for a replacement or repair? I checked the warranty on their Support page and it expires OCTOBER 2008. 

By the way, I have cousins living in the states. Should I send the phone to them and have them take it into an Apple Store? Can they insert their own AT&T sim card and demonstrate the sound problem to a genius? 

Are there other ways of sending the phone back to Apple?

Any response would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Apple has stated that unlocked phones are no longer covered by any warranty, and are not eligble for technical support.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

zoomzoom said:


> I have an Iphone that was purchased two weeks ago for $600.00.
> 
> The problem with this phone is the volume on the external speaker. Speaker phone is absolutely useless. I cant hear any sound when watching videos from youtube or music from the ipod. Sound was adequate when i first purchased it. Then it gradually started lowering. Sound does come through the speaker but very faintly.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that you bought the phone from some 3rd party (based on the ridiculous price you paid for it). It that is the case, your SOL unless they provided you with the bill of sale and the original ATT sim card. If they did, they proceed ahead....

Re- virginize your iPhone using the newly released method on modmyiphone.com. Slap the ATT sim card that came with phone, and head down to the states, and purchase a cheap pay-as-you go plan from ATT. Walk into the Apple store and ask a genius to troubleshoot your phone. Kindly accept the replacement iPhone if indeed you previously had a broken one.


----------



## zoomzoom (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

Will they ever ask for me to prove that i am a US resident?

Thanks


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Obviously, contact your seller for a refund or repair.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*iPhone sound levels*

Your iphone was unlocked and needs to be re unlocked to correct the issues you are having, that said Apple stores beyond the border cities are repairing iPhones. I took a bricked phone into New York city Apple store, the tech Genius took the phone and told me to come back in an hour, so I did. Phone was restored to factory settings, no charge, no hassles and he even left the cingular sim in it ( I couldn't believe I was that stupid ), but the tech guys down there are doing the repairs no questions asked. Now thats customer service.


----------

